

Ask HN: What do you use for online backup? - heckubadu


======
lukashed
I'm quite happy with CrashPlan [0]. Though I fortunately didn't need it a
single time in the 2 years I've been using it, I've heard good words from
friends. The downside is that it's an ugly-as-hell Java app, which is an
upside at the same time, since it's running basically everywhere.

[0] [http://www.code42.com/crashplan/](http://www.code42.com/crashplan/)

------
loumf
BackBlaze -- I have a 2009 MBP and my wife has a cheap 2008 Dell laptop and it
runs poorly on them (takes a lot of resources), so I don't run it continuously
(just nightly). Other people I know rave about it though.

The price and service is otherwise great. I pay the annual plan, so $100/yr
for two unlimited backups.

------
stathisg
A combination of services. Dropbox & Google Drive for documents and relatively
small-sized files, Bitbucket for code, and Amazon Glacier for the rest.

